

Apple ships box from China, how does this make financial sense? - DiabloD3
https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=491474040653&cntry_code=us

======
nodata
Because shipping is a tiny part of the cost.

Submission flagged: DOS attempt. Not relevant to link to FedEx website
directly.

